# Oversight: 'Media Source' Audio Not Fading



## vencabot (Mar 27, 2017)

I'd like to use the 'Media Source' source to add background music to some of my scenes ("Be Back Shortly!," etc.), which seems to be its purpose.

However, with my scene transition set to Fade, switching away from a scene with a Media Source playing audio causes the audio to end abruptly, which is painful to hear. This is not the case for the Audio Output or Audio Input sources, which fade nicely during transitions.

Whether the Media Source is playing music or a video (with audio), it seems like the behavior should be that the audio fades to silence when the scene changes, as with other audio sources. For now, I'm working around this by playing my music in VLC and having VLC send its audio to a spare soundcard, which I'm then capturing into OBS Studio with the Audio Output source.

[EDIT: This was with the Media Source playing a WAV. If fading works with other file formats,let me know and I'll do some conversions!]


----------



## mirabelleajohnson (Dec 2, 2018)

I've tried with mp3, but it didn't work. I just realised this was posted in 2017... so have you found a fix for this yet?


----------



## SQUAWKINGDEAD (Mar 12, 2019)

I think you can maintain more control over this if you use the "Stinger" Fade transition. You can use the override for that particular scene and set the audio fade/cross fade milliseconds


----------

